# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Wolas

## ignoto

Hola.
Me llamo Ignoto y he visto a un mago que hizo desaparecer un pañuelo en su mano.
¿Podría alguien explicarme cómo se hace?

----------


## magic-xevi

Jaja, muchas veces la gente hace eso pero como aqui ya sabemos la mayoria de todos, lo hizo haciendo MAGIA
Sabes lo que es?
Si no lo sabes y quieres aprender pásate por el CIVAC (C/Denia bajo)
los lunes


jeje, esto tendria que ser al revés pero bueno xDDDDD
Saludos
Oye, que no te lo tomes a mal que era una broma, ya se por supuesto que eres un gran mago
Saludos

----------


## Platiquini

Este Ignoto tiene mucho sentido del humor.  :D

----------


## Ella

HoLA YO TB ETOI AKI XA APRENDR MUSHOS TRUCOS OK KIERO Q ME ENSEÑEIS COSAS DE ESAS PA MAGIA OK ES OVIO KE KIERO ACER AMIGOS Y ESO OK
AGREGAME AL MSN Y ABLAMO KE TNG COSAS PARA TI OK 
YO TB KIERO APRENDER A DESAPARECER COSAS Y TAL SON TRUCOS KE ME GUSTAN MUXO
CHAU
ALUIEN ME PUEDE DECIR COMO CORTAR A LA MUJER EN DOS Y TAL
HAY TRUCO O COMPINCHES CUANDO VUELA COPPERFIEL, YO CREO KE ES TRUCO

----------


## Damael

Jajaja, se me adelantó Ella con lo de las mayúsculas y las faltas  :evil:

----------


## Ella

faltas, donde :Confused:

----------


## magic-xevi

Para mi opinión tendrían que poner fijo este post porque es el vivo ejemplo de todos los días
Saludos

----------


## MANU_222

Como ya han dichos otros, que buen sentido del humor que tienes ignoto.
De todas formas esta mas cerca ella, que tu ignoto, te ha faltado poner las faltas de ortografia y la mayúscula.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Kaos_sann

*Por fin!!!! Por fin!!!!*

Ignoto; 

Compate un libro y practica, practica practica y despues de practicar vuelves a practicar, pero entre practica y practica lee un buen libro y despues lo practicas jajajaja  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  


P.D: Se os olvido ( ignoto y ella ) decir que teneis el ultimo duevedé de cris angel pirateao y que lo vendeis con la coleccion entera de GEC en comodos pdf's escaneados  :P  :P

----------


## MANU_222

Se me olvidaba ignoto...
Pues ignoto, yo se como hacerlo si quieres mandame un privado y te lo explico, Chiste chiste!!!
Jajaja no eres el unico esta ves de sentido del humor jeje.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Ella

HOLA SOY YO OTRAVES
IGNOTO MA ENSEÑAO A LEBITAR Y KIERO OFRESERME PARA FIESTAS INFANTILES,COBRO 200 EUROS,TB XA DUOS Y TRIOS, SE FRANSES Y GRIEGO

----------


## Kaos_sann

:shock:  :shock:

----------


## ign

kiero empezar en la cartomagia, q me recomendais? m an dixo no se q d un canuto... d momento, e encargao la baraja invisible, brainwabe, fadeout y diminishing returns. son buenas? ago bien pillandomelas? supongo q si, xq me a costao un ojo d la cara. ablando d cara, q cara es la magia, ya ay q tener cara


P.D. Muy buen post Ignoto, no estaría nada mal que todos los nuevos miembros comenzasen escribiendo sólo en este post y nos ahorrásemos los mismos temas todos los días.
Digo que no estaría mal, porque luego la gente hará lo que quiera, así que...

----------


## MANU_222

> kiero empezar en la cartomagia, q me recomendais? m an dixo no se q d un canuto... d momento, e encargao la baraja invisible, brainwabe, fadeout y diminishing returns. son buenas? ago bien pillandomelas? supongo q si, xq me a costao un ojo d la cara. ablando d cara, q cara es la magia, ya ay q tener cara
> 
> 
> P.D. Muy buen post Ignoto, no estaría nada mal que todos los nuevos miembros comenzasen escribiendo sólo en este post y nos ahorrásemos los mismos temas todos los días.
> Digo que no estaría mal, porque luego la gente hará lo que quiera, así que...


Holas! antes de comprate alguna otra baraja, te recomiendo que para empezar con la cartomagia te compres, un mazo de naipes puede ser bicycles, fournier 505, las bee, hay bastantes y ya hay un post sobre ellas , yo desde mi punto te recomiendos las bicycle, luego un tapete, y el libro "Cartomagia fundamental" de vicente canuto, ese si te dara un gran empujon para aprender...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Kaos_sann

> Iniciado por ign
> 
> kiero empezar en la cartomagia, q me recomendais? m an dixo no se q d un canuto... d momento, e encargao la baraja invisible, brainwabe, fadeout y diminishing returns. son buenas? ago bien pillandomelas? supongo q si, xq me a costao un ojo d la cara. ablando d cara, q cara es la magia, ya ay q tener cara
> 
> 
> P.D. Muy buen post Ignoto, no estaría nada mal que todos los nuevos miembros comenzasen escribiendo sólo en este post y nos ahorrásemos los mismos temas todos los días.
> Digo que no estaría mal, porque luego la gente hará lo que quiera, así que...
> 
> 
> ...


No me hgas caso manu pero pa mi que el post de ign era en plan coña...... :roll:  :roll:   :Smile1:

----------


## MANU_222

> Iniciado por MANU_222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por ign
> 
> ...


Ahora que lo leo detenidamente, creo que si, tienes razon, esta ves si que cai....
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> HOLA SOY YO OTRAVES
> IGNOTO MA ENSEÑAO A LEBITAR Y KIERO OFRESERME PARA FIESTAS INFANTILES,COBRO 200 EUROS,TB XA DUOS Y TRIOS, SE FRANSES Y GRIEGO


YO KIERO VER CMO M LEBITAS COSAS EN LA CARA, SEGURO K LO FLIPO, TIA! 200 EUROS, JODER K WAPO, N? 

LO DE LOS IDIOMAS NO S K TIENE K VER CN LA MAGIA, XO T CAMBIO CLASES DE FRANSES X D BIRMANO.

ALGIEN SAVE CMO SE KEMA UN PAPEL Y APAREC UNA ROSA, SKE KIERO HASERSELO A UNA AMIGA PARA K LO FLIPE. AYUDA PLIS, ES URGENTE. ME PODEIS AGREGAR AL MSN.

----------


## ign

¡Jajajajaja! Lo siento MANU_222, pero lo decía en plan coña, no pensé que nadie se lo fuera a creer, pero gracias por tu buena predisposición.
Llevo un año entrando todos los días en el foro y no se qué hacer con las bicycle que tengo para el arrastre (podría empapelar la pared de mi habitación con cartas viejas, no es mala idea).
Y sí, tengo el Canuto, los 2 primeros de GEC, el "Esto es magia"... Creo que lo único que no tengo aún de material es el tapete.
Ella, no comprendo por qué te ofreces para enseñar frances y griego a duos o tríos. Lo que se lleva y sale rentable es enseñar inglés (mucho más extendido) a grupos de entre 10 y 15 personas.   :Lol:  Si necesitas asesor, yo pido un 15 % de los beneficios.

----------


## apelmar

joder!!!!hay que ver como teneis las cabezas,eh??(no lo tomeis a mal,es de coña)jaja. Y luego me dicen a mi loko?Oye, que es el canuto ese??Para que sirbe?? :roll:

----------


## jacin

> ?Oye, que es el canuto ese??Para que sirbe?? :roll:


jejejeje.
preguntale a Bob Marley para que sirve el canuto,jejejeje :twisted: 


 :P

----------


## Platiquini

> HOLA SOY YO OTRAVES
> IGNOTO MA ENSEÑAO A LEBITAR Y KIERO OFRESERME PARA FIESTAS INFANTILES,COBRO 200 EUROS,TB XA DUOS Y TRIOS, SE FRANSES Y GRIEGO


Pero qué graciosilla, Claudia. Yo aquí me siento aludido porque cobro 200 € (no es mucho cobrar, pero tampoco es rebajarse escandalosamente).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hola ignoto. Bienvenido al foro. Aquí encontrarás muy buenos consejos. Haz mucho caso a un mago un poco loco, pero que es un maestro. Se llama Ignoto. 

Y, por favor, vigila tu ortografía o tendré que darte una paliza por 'sillybean' (Venga, a darle al diccionario Español-Inglés).

ELLA: Practiquemos el griego y sabrás lo que es levitar. Además, evitarás el peligro de tener alguna 'falta'.....





Y a todos........: IROS AL GUANO, LEÑE QUE HASTA EL JEFE SE HA MOSQUEADO PORQUE NO ME PODÍA AGUANTAR LA RISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> HOLA SOY YO OTRAVES
> IGNOTO MA ENSEÑAO A LEBITAR Y KIERO OFRESERME PARA FIESTAS INFANTILES,COBRO 200 EUROS,TB XA DUOS Y TRIOS, SE FRANSES Y GRIEGO
> 
> 
> Pero qué graciosilla, Claudia. Yo aquí me siento aludido porque cobro 200 € (no es mucho cobrar, pero tampoco es rebajarse escandalosamente).


no te sientas por aludido....

----------


## Platiquini

Pero es que si quisiera ser gracioso, hubiése dicho que cobraba 50 ó 100 € como mucho, no 200, que me parece que entra más o menos en la normalidad de un mago aficionado medio decente.

----------


## ignoto

¡Hombre!
¡Por fin!

¡SANGRE!
¡SANGRE!
¡SANGRE!

¡Al ataqueeeeeerrrr...!

----------


## apelmar

> Iniciado por apelmar
> 
> ?Oye, que es el canuto ese??Para que sirbe?? :roll:
> 
> 
> jejejeje.
> preguntale a Bob Marley para que sirve el canuto,jejejeje :twisted: 
> 
> 
>  :P


Joder, pos yo se de muchos que tienen canutos de esos de los de bob marley y de magos tienen bien poco....jajajajaja.Yo no me incluyo.

Aunque algo de magos si que tienen, porque hacen aparecer y desaparecer personajes ficticios de su cabeza...jajaja.

----------


## Ella

> Pero es que si quisiera ser gracioso, hubiése dicho que cobraba 50 ó 100 € como mucho, no 200, que me parece que entra más o menos en la normalidad de un mago aficionado medio decente.


nooooooo, pela nooooooooooooo
a ver, si digo 100 para mi es poco (porque es lo qu eme dan de paga), entonces digo 200, no te has de sentir aludido marcos.
1º tu eres un mago profesional, has trabajdo o trabajas como tal, incluso has actuado en bares e incluso has sido profesor de magia
2º la coña esta en por saber levitar se ofrece para magia INFANTIL, no el precio, que segun tengo entendido es lo normal a cobrar. la coña no esta en "soy el mejor por eso cobro mucho", si no, en hago magia infantil, me ofrezco para duos y trios de magos....

com si tubiera alguan fijacion en ti, jajajaja, hombre, estas bueno pero no tanto...pasate por el vil metal y entre otros veras que nick63 tb cobra 200, no tengas  :Lol:   mania persecutoria.  :Lol:

----------


## Platiquini

Debe ser que tengo un trauma horroroso con las mujeres desde temprana edad y de ahí mi manía persecutoria. Ayudadme, que estoy pa la vinagra.  :D

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh!

¿Dónde están las ofensas y las palabras malsonantes?

¿Dónde quedó esa agresividad?

¡Venga!

¡Vamos!

¡Al ataqueeeeerrrr!

----------


## jacin

ME CAGO EN LA $&%%$&$#### ES QUE ASI NO SE PUEDE LA MADRE "#$%&&%$$!!!!!!

Por mucho que lo intente no puedo  :Lol: .

Hoy soy un hombre feliz!!!!  :Oops:

----------


## Platiquini

¿Quieres bronca, Ignoto?

¡Pues vas a pasar de ser cómodo espectador a sufrido participante, por listo!
No te pases un pelo, o terminarás siendo un cadáver eviscerado.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Debe ser que tengo un trauma horroroso con las mujeres desde temprana edad y de ahí mi manía persecutoria. Ayudadme, que estoy pa la vinagra.  :D


yo te ayudo...quedamos y te sano de todos tus males   :Lol:  solo que vas querer mas...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Iniciado por Marcos el mago
> 
> Debe ser que tengo un trauma horroroso con las mujeres desde temprana edad y de ahí mi manía persecutoria. Ayudadme, que estoy pa la vinagra.  :D
> 
> 
> yo te ayudo...quedamos y te sano de todos tus males   solo que vas querer mas...


 :shock:

----------


## Platiquini

Eso está bien, eso está bien. A ver si eres buena psicóloga conmigo. Yo me chupé cinco años de carrera y ya ves para lo que sirve. A lo mejor tú lo arreglas en 10 ó 15 minutos.  :D

----------


## ignoto

Ella me es infiel  :(   sniff, sniff   :( 

Ahora le psicologiza a cualquiera.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tranqui Ignoto, estoy seguro de que es solo fachada. Mucho lirili y poco lerele.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡¡¡ Argo se mueree en er  alamaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

!!!! Ah no¡¡¡¡ eso es lolailo!!!

----------


## Ella

aqui hay ella para todos!!..pero teneis que ser  buenos que el pobre marcos tiene un problema con las muejres, en cuanto le haga hombre todo solucionado   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Creo que necesitais una ducha fria y una tacita de bromuro.

Pecadores

----------


## Vangrant

tengo una duda, que baraja es mejor, la Bycicle o la Fournier?  :roll:   :Smile1:

----------


## MANU_222

Mmmm!
Jajaja asi qe era en plan de coña jaja, me la he creido de verdad.
Jajaja muy gracioso este post.
Ya que estoi aqui quiciera si po favo me digieran como iso ese mago que vi en la tv, que hasia desapareser un pañuelo en su mano, si no saben cual es, se lo explico, era algo como, iva metiendo poco a poco el pañuelo en la mano izquierda y cuando abria despacito dedo x dedo su mano no estava! yo e pensado en que se lo lleva entre los dedos o a la manga, es asi? nesesito que me ayuden asi le demuestro a mis amigos que yo tamvien lo se aser...

xD!

Antes que se vengan los mensajes, es en plan "de coña" jeje  :Lol:  
Ah, Vangrant te recomiendo las bicycle. a mi gusto, de todas formas en en el foro de cartomagia tienes un post sobre las mejores barajas y su descripcion de c/u.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ..pero teneis que ser  buenos que el pobre marcos tiene un problema con las muejres, en cuanto le haga hombre todo solucionado


:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

...yo tengo un problema con la baraja, ya que estas puesta, si me puedes hacer mago para solucionarlo...

...orden, orden!

----------


## Platiquini

Vamos a ver. ¡Mi problema psicológico es muy, muy grave! ¡Tiene prioridad! Creo que necesitaré sesiones terapéuticas de una hora diaria.  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Entonces aún le quedán a Ella 23 horas para los demás....


 Hagan cola señores, hagan cola  :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Seguns!!!

Pero si todos piden una hora.....

Ya solo os quedan 22 horas...

----------


## MANU_222

Te esquivocas 3_de_diamantes, solo quedan 21 horas, yo ya estoy en la cola jeje... Apuesto a que este post en los proximos 3 dias, tendra mas de 6 paginas...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Ella

me reservo el derecho de admision, manu_222, tu eres mayor de edad :Confused:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Touché! jeje...

PD: Yo tb voy necesitado, lo de la novia y la amante es solo una broma, a una ni la conozco, y la otra tiene algo raro con un amigo mio. Así que...

----------


## MANU_222

Sisi ella, soy mayor de edad  :roll:  jajaja, en evrad no, jeje,pero solo bromeaba he!, tu estas en españa y yo argentina, a mens que me paguen un pasaje ida y vuelta para alli, no podria pasar de ser una broma jajaja!
Un saludo magiko para todos!
Y Mariano, te he mandado un MP por los 50 msj,cuando puedas... leelo  :Wink1: .
MANU!

----------


## magic-carlos

Pues yo estoy en España... y ya solo quedan 20 horas :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿¿20?? Que morro!!! ¿¿Que te pides dos??

Manu, lo del mp para el area secreta debes mandarselo a Gabi.

----------


## MANU_222

Que egoista que eres magic-carlos, yo no necesito una hora, tu deberas necesitas2? dejale una hora a a otro jaja xD!, Este foro se ha vuelto cualquier cosa jaja atencion,  atencion, moderadores!
Gracias 3_de_diamantes seguimos hablando por el msn  :Wink1: 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Cambiando de tema, he visto la levitación de David Blaine y es increíble, ¿alguien me dice como es? Es increíble...

----------


## Ella

no os peleis todos por mi, que quede un poco para zoraida, brujilla y maria_bella (creo que hay otra chica mas registrada, bueno , un par mas).

----------


## MANU_222

> no os peleis todos por mi, que quede un poco para zoraida, brujilla y maria_bella (creo que hay otra chica mas registrada, bueno , un par mas).


Jajaja!, Me hace acordar a una pelicula argentina de Coca Sarlli, en el cual esta misma decia , "Canalla que pretende usted de mi" jajaja!, El que sea argentino la tiene que haber visto por los menos en el canal "Volver" JEJE, Ah por cierto me queda mas cerca brujilla que tu ella, pero sigue a un par de kilometros, de cordoba a bs as, hay diferencia...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## jacin

> no os *peleis* todos por mi,


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

sera un fallo en la escritura :Confused: ? :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> no os *peleis* todos por mi,
> 
> 
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> sera un fallo en la escritura? :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


bueno, por una "e" => peleéis, ahora si?

----------


## jacin

> bueno, por una "e" => peleéis, ahora si?


Hay que ver lo que cambia el significado solo por una letra... 8-)

----------


## Ella

es verdad, eso que los chicos se "pelan"....sera el sol que incide mucho en esta epoca  :twisted:

----------


## jacin

*la primavera la sangre altera* y la ausencia de ropa de abrigo tambien...


jejeje 8)

----------


## Ella

tu tb eres como yo que va en cueros todo el dia? a mi mis vecinos me tienen fichados asi que paso de correr las cortinas, con lo a gusto que se esta en la terraza...  :Lol:

----------


## jacin

todo el dia ,todo el dia,no...porque en el trabajo seria un espectaculo,jejejejeje

pero alguna vez lo he pensado.. :? 

ademas en casa como no tengo vecinos que puedan verme aprovecho...lo malo es cuando viene el 'butanero'  :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Clau. seguramente me quedará alguna asignatura para setiembre ...

¿Por que no me invitas a tu casa este verano? Creo que me iria bien para evadirme un poco de tanto número ...

----------


## jacin

Ella vas a tener que ampliar tu casa...seguro que se apunta tanta gente que parecera la* 'Mansion Playgirl'*

 :o  :o  :o

----------


## Ella

aqui entran todos   :Wink:   8)  :twisted:

----------


## jacin

bueno,bueno....esa invitacion va a traeer cola seguro...  :Lol:   :Lol:  

yo por si acaso ya me pido un sitio,que despues siempre me quedo fuera. :evil: 

Muchas gracias Ella 'Heffner'.   :Wink:

----------


## Dorado84

> Hola.
> Me llamo Ignoto y he visto a un mago que hizo desaparecer un pañuelo en su mano.
> ¿Podría alguien explicarme cómo se hace?





> ¡Eh!
> 
> ¿Dónde están las ofensas y las palabras malsonantes?
> 
> ¿Dónde quedó esa agresividad?
> 
> ¡Venga!
> 
> ¡Vamos!
> ...


En este foro no se revelan trucos, se aprende magia. Un Saludo.
(Ahora es cuando debido a las respuestas que has recibido llega el momento en el que te enfadas y nos insultas a todos los foreros)   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> aqui entran todos    8)  :twisted:


Ay Dios! Gracias por avisarme que existia este hilo, y yo escribiendo en el hilo del nick con los codos.... :D 

Al ataque....

.
.
.
.
.


Bueno mejor me autocensuro que si escribo lo que se me ha pasado por la cabeza voy al infierno...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 2 de trebol

EHHH!! KE TENGO DOH AMIGO EN ER FORO K MAN DIXO QUE AKI TE CUENTAN EL TRUCO ESE QUE ES UN FLIPE, ERA UNO K... NO ZE COMO K UN TIPO SE METIA UNA MONEDA EN LA MANO Y SALIA UN PAÑUELO O ERA K UN PAÑUELO SE METIA EN LA MANO Y NO SALIA NADA? NO LO ZE!! O LOH COLEGA MHAN TIMAO O AKI HAY TONGO!!!!!!!!


PD: estoooo........ iros todos a madrid a casa de ella, que ella se viene a mi casa, asi que queda una plaza mas para llenar su casa ya que ella estara en la mia  saludos ligones!!!

Sangre!!!! Sangre!!!! Saaaaaaaaaangreeeeeeeee!!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que pasa? ¿Que no quieres que apruebe?

Si la idea de evadirme un poco no es ir a Madrid, es ...

¿Algún experto en transmisión de calor y dinámica de fluidos?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Para maga ELLA que hace que mil varones aparezcan en su casa como por "arte de magia"

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zhoraida

Jajajaja,
NO habia visto este post pero me he reido bastante, a estas horas de la mañana con un pelin de resaca te sube la moral (a vosotros otras cosas??... una simple pregunta no hagais caso)
             --------------------------
Ola, soi nuevo n el foro el otro dia bi a un tio cn pelos largos y bestido de negro  que suvia por una pared con un paraguas.... como se ace :Confused:  . Ombre yo creo q es magia xo si m pudieran xplicar como se ace asi lo podria acer en la universidad y a ber si me ligo a las xicas q no se pq no me como  na ultimamente.
Agregarme al messenger pero sovre todo las mujeres que ai por aki, nunca abia visto ninguna mujer acer magia (en sentido literal) que fuerte!!!!

             ----------------------------
Ella este verano tienes un monton de trabajo.... que no se te acumule
Un saludo

----------


## mariio

se nota el aburrimiento...
hola soy mariio y he visto a una muger q  vuela con un palabras y no dice abrakadabra sino q dice un dos cn voz d pito y el paraguas cn mango d loro vuela
alguien me puede explicar como se hace?
tambien coje y de una bolsa saca una lampara y cosas por el estilo que no caben dentro de la bolsa y tambien canta muy bien
un saludo

----------


## mariio

os mando una foto de la maga

----------


## mariio

y aqui una q me hize ayer para los carteles d una gala benefica 
aviso:no vienen a cuento de nada,simplemente me apetecia ponerlas

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale... Yo me pido las 20 horas que le quedan a Ella. (Es que los de Bilbao con una horita tenemos para poco....). Las cosas o se hacen bien o no se hacen. Tiene que haber tiempo para el romanticismo y el cariño iniciales.. una buena cenita... y para el sexo lavaje (Antes y después de desayunar, por ejemplo).

Y luego seguiré con zhoraida.....


 :twisted:

----------


## magic-carlos

alaaaa, y luego os metíais conmigo por que me pedía 2 horas... mira este?  :117: DDDDD :P

----------


## Azran

Yo he empezao con los canutos pero me da a mi que esto no es un buen metodo para convertirse en carto-mago.  8)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joder, estáis enfermos ¿eh? ¿Qué haríais si no hubiera mujeres en el mundo?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Habría que verlo...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Joder, estáis enfermos ¿eh? ¿Qué haríais si no hubiera mujeres en el mundo?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Habría que verlo...


Para verlo tendrás que girar mucho la cabeza... no se si me entiendes....   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Joder, estáis enfermos ¿eh? ¿Qué haríais si no hubiera mujeres en el mundo?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Habría que verlo...
> 
> 
> Para verlo tendrás que girar mucho la cabeza... no se si me entiendes....


xDDDDDDDDDDDDD Qué rico. Eso sí que sería magia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Joder, estáis enfermos ¿eh? ¿Qué haríais si no hubiera mujeres en el mundo?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Habría que verlo...
> 
> 
> *Para verlo tendrás que girar mucho la cabeza*... no se si me entiendes....


Se te ha visto el plumero reina!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Se te ha visto el plumero reina!


Si, pero al menos yo no voy a nuestras reuniones con traje de lentejuelas como tu, Maripuri.

----------


## ignoto

Aquí mucha hemorragia de placer pero nadie me enseña el truco.
 :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Aquí mucha hemorragia de placer pero nadie me enseña el truco.
>  :(


Uy, perdona, no sha perdido la emoción. En realidad lo que hace no es sonarse con él, sino esnifarlo.

----------


## Ella

> Aquí mucha hemorragia de placer pero nadie me enseña el truco.
>  :(


lo siengo ignoto, pero no te puedo ayudar...

----------

